# Shops that give lowriders a bad name



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

We have them up here too,just cam across these shots and damn near puked,how can you have a shop open to the public with craftsmanship such as this.I'd fire whoever did this shit in a minute.
http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/reinf.html
I thought it was a joke at first,but i think it's for real.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

seem to start out ok then went to shit fast most of those frame reinforcments look like shit


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Motion Hydraulics in Brockton, Ma
Their website doesn't show much but beleive you me lol they are a joke.

Motion Hydraulics


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

hmm........me :around:


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

man in anchorage alaska it sucks worst here. theres this place called phat customs only place in town that mess with juice or bags. they guy said hed charge $4000 to order and install either bags or juice on my 74 caddi and possibly more. he was really talkin down on juice too, bitching about maintaince leaks etc. :angry:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Jan 12 2006, 09:24 PM~4607292
> *man in anchorage alaska it sucks worst here. theres this place called phat customs only place in town that mess with juice or bags. they guy said hed charge $4000 to order and install either bags or juice on my 74 caddi and possibly more. he was really talkin down on juice too, bitching about maintaince leaks etc. :angry:
> *


thats cuz he dosent know how to install juice


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 12 2006, 05:34 PM~4605961
> *We have them up here too,just cam across these shots and damn near puked,how can you have a shop open to the public with craftsmanship such as this.I'd fire whoever did this shit in a minute.
> http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/reinf.html
> I thought it was a joke at first,but i think it's for real.
> *


[attachmentid=421163][attachmentid=421165][attachmentid=421166][attachmentid=421168][attachmentid=421171][attachmentid=421173]


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

theres a couple that i snatched from his site :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:dunno: Rookie with a flux core 110?


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

bad welding is common, but how do pictures like that make it onto a website??? someone is proud of that?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Cinder blocks for jack stands :uh:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

what im trying to figure out is how someone could suck so bad at welding....it isnt that hard to learn...im not talking x-rayed top notch if its not flawless it will kill someone welds


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jan 12 2006, 09:47 PM~4606062
> *Motion Hydraulics in Brockton, Ma
> Their website doesn't show much but beleive you me lol they are a joke.
> 
> ...


word up to that. steve(the owner) seems to be a good guy, but that place is hurtin serious. they wanted 3500 for a 3 pump install. i drive an old cop car and ended up in a part of brockton where they didnt seem happy to see me.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

http://calicustomz.com

Adex Dump $1100 Buy Now 
Italian Dump $135 Buy Now 
Pro X Dump $120 Buy Now

Ouch is the best I can say.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 13 2006, 02:54 PM~4611649
> *http://calicustomz.com
> 
> Adex Dump          $1100    Buy Now
> ...




WTF??????? that's crazy....


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 12 2006, 06:42 PM~4606017
> *seem to start out ok then went to shit fast  most of those frame reinforcments look like shit
> *


well said hoss, looks like they need some fabricators there


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 13 2006, 12:54 PM~4611649
> *http://calicustomz.com
> 
> Adex Dump          $1100    Buy Now
> ...


WTF? platinum plated, or what? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Jan 13 2006, 01:42 AM~4608522
> *bad welding is common, but how do pictures like that make it onto a website??? someone is proud of that?
> *


These are instances where the cutomer would be better off NOT REINFORCING!! :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Jan 13 2006, 03:01 PM~4611699
> *WTF? platinum plated, or what? :rofl:  :rofl:
> *




those dumps better be the best in the world... WTF...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Jan 13 2006, 03:01 PM~4611699
> *WTF? platinum plated, or what? :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



those guys are in Australia. 



But, that price is more than double the retail over here.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 13 2006, 01:08 PM~4611746
> *those guys are in Australia.
> But, that price is more than double the retail over here.
> *


wont be ordering shit from aussies LOL


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGCRAIG_@Jan 13 2006, 10:16 AM~4609962
> *word up to that. steve(the owner) seems to be a good guy, but that place is hurtin serious. they wanted 3500 for a 3 pump install. i drive an old cop car and ended up in a part of brockton where they didnt seem happy to see me.
> *


lol Just for the kit or everything?
I would not let them guys touch my car ever.
anyway.

Hey Guys what about Lugos Customs?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:barf:


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jan 13 2006, 04:20 PM~4611854
> *lol Just for the kit or everything?
> I would not let them guys touch my car ever.
> anyway.
> ...


 parts and labor


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

to be honest not a bad price but I don't like their work and they're known for cutting big holes in trunks for those stupid chains.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Even if they couldn't weld, shit, take a grinder to them & shape it up and work that shit!!!!!!!!! Busters.......


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

IF ANY CAR I OWNED WENT TO A SHOP AND CAME OUT LOOKING LIKE THAT SHIT. SOMEONE WOULD HAVE TO CATCH A MEAN ASS WHOPPIN. ALSO IF I DID WORK LIKE THIS I DAMN SURE WOULD NOT PUT IT ON A WEBSITE.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

Ichiban sure is taking a fucking beating. Not only here but in the wheel forum too. :0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 13 2006, 08:59 PM~4614698
> *IF ANY CAR I OWNED WENT TO A SHOP AND CAME OUT LOOKING LIKE THAT SHIT. SOMEONE WOULD HAVE TO CATCH A MEAN ASS WHOPPIN.  ALSO IF I DID WORK LIKE THIS I DAMN SURE WOULD NOT PUT IT ON A WEBSITE.
> *


 SHIT ROB I SEEN SOME OF YOUR WELDS......ICHIBAN LOOKS LIKE A PRO TO YOURS  



























NAW JUST FUCKIN WIT CHA........IF I DIDN'T KNOW HOW TO WELD ,I LET YOU DO MY STUFF..... :biggrin:


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Jan 13 2006, 08:14 PM~4611793
> *wont be ordering shit from aussies LOL
> *


they got the same probs as us {UK}

no discount on USA prices because our market is too small to order in quantity, frieght at $3 a kilo [work that out on a motor alone!!], import dutied at 5% + EU tax at 17.5% on the total [item cost+freight+duty]

you guys have no idea what "expensive" is for this stuff.......................


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 13 2006, 09:06 PM~4614399
> *Even if they couldn't weld, shit, take a grinder to them & shape it up and work that shit!!!!!!!!! Busters.......
> *


Amen to that my welding skills are not as great as Ron's or manny of you long time welders out there but I'll tell you what, shit, them gringers work wonders :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jan 14 2006, 09:54 AM~4617662
> *Amen to that my welding skills are not as great as Ron's or manny of you long time welders out there but I'll tell you what, shit, them gringers work wonders :biggrin:
> *


I do a helleva job welding but I still like to go back over my shit w/ a grinder. Make it look smoother & like I actually spent some time & pride on it...


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by air280_@Jan 14 2006, 08:51 AM~4617647
> *they got the same probs as us {UK}
> 
> no discount on USA prices because our market is too small to order in quantity, frieght at $3 a kilo [work that out on a motor alone!!], import dutied at 5% + EU tax at 17.5% on the total [item cost+freight+duty]
> ...


Makes me wonder what the interprising guys use. Don't anyone get tired of seeing the same stuff? Store bought this and that, man I want to see "resourseful" setups. Anybody with money can buy whatever they want. Anybody with brains/drive can get/make what ever they want. 

Store bought is good because it promotes the sport, other than that, mamas boys wouldn't touch hydros, (maybe bags).

I want to see setups where the dudes don't have any money, yet they manage to get setup, don't give a F**k what others think and just love that their car has them. Maybe that's ghetto or maybe that's a guy that no matter what, wants them and finds a way.

Heck, I don't know why, but it kinda makes me think of our favorite installers, hmm...


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

i wouldnt get my parts from the US if I didnt live here. thats like a Bolivian buying cocaine here. Call China they work for nothin.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 14 2006, 01:36 PM~4618525
> *
> 
> I want to see setups where the dudes don't have any money, yet they manage to get setup, don't give a F**k what others think and just love that their car has them.  Maybe that's ghetto or maybe that's a guy that no matter what, wants them and finds a way.
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn ichiban is a bad excuse for a shop i mean fuck thats terrible


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

he aint even bothering to try and defend himself or his shop..... whats that show you? 






> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Jan 13 2006, 08:22 PM~4614819
> *Ichiban sure is taking a fucking beating. Not only here but in the wheel forum too. :0  :0
> *


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

I am a strong suporter of backyard ghetto customs. I've been doing it for years.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2006, 12:13 PM~4619155
> *damn ichiban is a bad excuse for a shop i mean fuck thats terrible
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Jan 14 2006, 01:55 PM~4619331
> *I am a strong suporter of backyard ghetto customs. I've been doing it for years.
> *


PM me if you have any pics. I love that look. unless, you are "daring" enough to post them up here? 

If you do, let's see who bashes first. 

backyard ghetto customs = resourceful, loner, own man, thinker, enterprising.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2006, 08:13 PM~4619155
> *damn ichiban is a bad excuse for a shop i mean fuck thats terrible
> *


At least there still opened thats more than some shops that everyone said were the shit can say!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 15 2006, 03:21 PM~4626407
> *At least there still opened thats more than some shops that everyone said were the shit can say!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 15 2006, 02:21 PM~4626407
> *At least there still opened thats more than some shops that everyone said were the shit can say!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


yeah......that says that he's good at selling shit :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 15 2006, 04:21 PM~4626407
> *At least there still opened thats more than some shops that everyone said were the shit can say!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


Thats not the point,they aren't backyard,(but it looks like it)lowriders take enough heat for some of the workmanship out there,this just adds fuel to the fire!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I told him to get those pictures off of there. All the pictures that you are posting have already been posted on here a thousand times. The only new picture is the Ichiban Hydraulics shot. But that is about it, all the rest are when he was in Tokyo in the Air Force, and his shop was being run by another guy. Most of what is there is from ARIZONA. His work is 100% better now. But I can tell you that he probably does not care what you guys say, he is putting together a Candy Apple Red Regal as we speak, to the tune of $2,500.00. So no matter what yall say, he does more business because people talk shit, but people keep coming back, fuck I need to get my Powerballs and Torpedo's put on and I can not even get into the door until Wednesday.  And I am supposed to be his boy Blue


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 15 2006, 07:22 PM~4627619
> *  The only new picture is the Ichiban Hydraulics shot.
> *


Those welds on the Ichiban rear end reinforcement aren't doing shit!That's just bird shit welding,if thats an improvement and you guys think that's good,i don't know what else to say. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 16 2006, 01:15 AM~4627545
> *Thats not the point,they aren't backyard,(but it looks like it)lowriders take enough heat for some of the workmanship out there,this just adds fuel to the fire!
> *


Sorry homie but it is the piont,if he can stay opened and people still go to him and pay him for work then why does anyone else care??We have been in our shop for over 5years and we do pretty good work but we had alot of haters talkin shit on us too.Guess what they didn't last long and we still here,i don't know this shop or there work but i also don't care what they do as long as i do what i do.too each there own,heres some of our shit that people said sucked don't always beleave what you hear.
[attachmentid=424438]
[attachmentid=424439]
[attachmentid=424440]
[attachmentid=424442]
[attachmentid=424443]


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Here are some shots of my Buick Reinforcements


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

[attachmentid=424447]
[attachmentid=424448]
[attachmentid=424451]
[attachmentid=424453]


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

buyin hydro parts in australia sucks more than double your price my 4 pump kit cost more than 5g and thats just the kit landed takes any where from 3 to 6 weeks to get here and thats air freight but we still turn out some clean cars :biggrin: 

how does a shop that turns out shit like that stay open thats some fucked up fabrication


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

I SEE YOU SUBURB' , CUZZO!! :cheesy: 

SLOW DOWN G, I WON'T BE ABLE TO CATCH UP, BUT I'M TRYIN DAMN HARD!!


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 15 2006, 06:53 PM~4627926
> *Sorry homie but it is the piont,if he can stay opened and people still go to him and pay him for work then why does anyone else care??We have been in our shop for over 5years and we do pretty good work but we had alot of haters talkin shit on us too.Guess what they didn't last long and we still here,i don't know this shop or there work but i also don't care what they do as long as i do what i do.too each there own,heres some of our shit that people said sucked don't always beleave what you hear.
> [attachmentid=424438]
> [attachmentid=424439]
> ...


I just wanted to say that these are some bad rides, and F*** what ya heard!

Shorty


----------



## SlammedKanga (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 13 2006, 12:54 PM~4611649
> *http://calicustomz.com
> 
> Adex Dump          $1100    Buy Now
> ...


This guy is an absolute joke he gives the whole scene a bad name down under. If you think his prices are a joke check out his work. The funny thing is that he actually thinks he knows what he is doing, every one that knows him starts talking shit about him even his friends hahahaha.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 14 2006, 03:17 AM~4616611
> *SHIT ROB I SEEN SOME OF YOUR WELDS......ICHIBAN LOOKS LIKE A PRO TO YOURS
> NAW JUST FUCKIN WIT CHA........IF I DIDN'T KNOW HOW TO WELD ,I LET YOU DO MY STUFF..... :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know you and me both have some early welds we arent exactly proud of . but we dont have that shit on our website either. :uh: And if ichiban is a pro. WTF we all better just quit now. these guys are hacks.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

hack my azzz been around too long aint going nowhere!!!! get used to it!!! lol


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Im glad you responded to this it dont matter how long you have been around the only way i can judge you is by your work. If your not a hack post some pic of all the tight shit you have done. Because the shit i saw on the earlier post. yep your a hack.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 17 2006, 04:19 PM~4643291
> *Im glad you responded to this it dont matter how long you have been around the only way i can judge you is by your work. If your not a hack post some pic of all the tight shit you have done.  Because the shit i saw on the earlier post. yep your a hack.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## THAHOTSPOT210 (Oct 7, 2005)

Manufacturers 

Please Select360 LOWAir RideAsantiCali Swangin'DaytonDIP'NDrivDUBGFGGiovannaLexaniMcLean Wire Whe..O.G. RIDERParkerPro HopperRollin LowTruucha 



What's New? 


Alligator 3pc - 20" Gold Accent
$13000 



Quick Find 


Use keywords to find the product you are looking for.
Advanced Search 



Information 

Shipping & Returns
Privacy Notice
Conditions of Use
Contact Us 



Let's See What We Have Here 


Product Name+ Model Price Buy Now 
Telescopic Cylinders $1050 






WHOLLY FUCKIN SHIT -- :0


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

SlammedKanga Posted Today, 04:38 PM 
QUOTE(Hydros @ Jan 13 2006, 12:54 PM) 
http://calicustomz.com

Adex Dump $1100 Buy Now 
Italian Dump $135 Buy Now 
Pro X Dump $120 Buy Now

Ouch is the best I can say.



This guy is an absolute joke he gives the whole scene a bad name down under. If you think his prices are a joke check out his work. The funny thing is that he actually thinks he knows what he is doing, every one that knows him starts talking shit about him even his friends hahahaha.



ive found calicustoms the best place to buy from in australia his prices are fair when you calculate the air freight and aussie dollar convertion its not bad .airfreight for a 2 pump kit is nearly 1000 aussie dollars. i noticed this is your first post and you bag on cali lets see some of your work and prices.it only works out a few hundred dollars less to bring in shit yourself he runs a buissnes hes got to make somthing to keep his doors open.lets see your shit :uh:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

dont have time right now to post pics i got a 2 week wait for people to get in the shop but i promise when times get slow youll get you pics!!!!!!! if i can rememeber


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm heading out to Florida sometime this year, I'll make sure I hit you guys up. I got to see what all the excitement is about. 

When I first seen a PIC of you guys I thought 'what a couple of regular guys having fun' Then the bashing begins, yeah it some funny stuff. But still you come back in good sprites. I got to see what makes you tick.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 17 2006, 09:18 PM~4644944
> *dont have time right now to post pics i got a 2 week wait for people to get in the shop but i promise when times get slow youll get you pics!!!!!!!
> *


But you have time to post 10 times a day...


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 17 2006, 11:33 PM~4645153
> *I'm heading out to Florida sometime this year, I'll make sure I hit you guys up. I got to see what all the excitement is about.
> 
> When I first seen a PIC of you guys I thought 'what a couple of regular guys having fun' Then the bashing begins, yeah it some funny stuff.  But still you come back in good sprites. I got to see what makes you tick.
> *



Doug is a good dude. Hit him up when you come down. Hell he may even have a BBQ with some hooters chicks that day if he can pull it off. Sounds like a good reason to have a BBQ to me. 

Rob


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 17 2006, 10:41 PM~4645696
> *But you have time to post 10 times a day...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I call B.S!!!!!Post 'em up!!!


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 17 2006, 08:41 PM~4645696
> *But you have time to post 10 times a day...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 15 2006, 12:23 PM~4625583
> *PM me if you have any pics. I love that look. unless, you are "daring" enough to post them up here?
> 
> If you do, let's see who bashes first.
> ...


For sure man I'm not ashamed. I do everything myself, nobody else! Never even had a garage till this month. Here are some pics of the controll arms I just started extending. Templates made and I will start reinforcement as soon as I can cut the steel.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN+Jan 17 2006, 07:12 PM~4643263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 
Hey I would like to see the expression on his face when he saw all this shit talking aboutg threir shop actually letting the Layitlow know the truth :biggrin: nation wide actually this here world wide nigg WoW
Don't mind me, I'm just curious.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 17 2006, 09:18 PM~4644944
> *dont have time right now to post pics i got a 2 week wait for people to get in the shop but i promise when times get slow youll get you pics!!!!!!! if i can rememeber
> *


Im not on this topic to bash or dissrespect. But you can be sure i will call them how i see them. And you should not be posting pic for me i would think you would want to redeem your shop. good luck hope for some pics soon.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i already got a world wide reputation been juicing cars in other countires forever i still fly to japan twice a year to do cars, fly to arizona and sandiego compton and vegas to do cars also ive been worldwide for over 8 years now!!!! sooooooo no worries my customers spread the good work the layitlow haters are just jealous!!! i call it like i see it !!!!


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

Then why have such shitty pics on your web site? No way you'd want bad publicity nomatter where......


----------



## TiredOfTheCrying (Jan 18, 2006)

doug from ichiban is nothing but a fucking cry baby ass little punk. homeboyz has already called his sissy ass out in the wheel forum because doug fucking lies to people. he is nothing but a fake ass business, nothing he has ever worked on is nice, and it never will be, you call yourself a "woldwide" installer, when is the last time you had your name mentioned in a feature and any magazine bitch. can you weld? show us your good work that you claim, the only people who are saying you do good work have shitty ass cars. where is the quality at boy? do you know anything about quality? doug you sit there and tell everyone that you are here to stay and that the hate isnt hurting you, but there isnt anyone hating on you, people are just telling the truth that your work sucks, your rims business sucks and you lie, its pretty bad when homeboyz calls you out and you try to play it off like you and keith are friends and sip coronas together, then he calls you out like the little bitch ass punk that you are..............




> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN+Jan 16 2006, 01:10 AM~4630354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you got owned


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiredOfTheCrying_@Jan 18 2006, 01:59 PM~4650176
> *doug from ichiban is nothing but a fucking cry baby ass little punk. homeboyz has already called his sissy ass out in the wheel forum because doug fucking lies to people. he is nothing but a fake ass business, nothing he has ever worked on is nice, and it never will be, you call yourself a "woldwide" installer, when is the last time you had your name mentioned in a feature and any magazine bitch. can you weld? show us your good work that you claim, the only people who are saying you do good work have shitty ass cars. where is the quality at boy? do you know anything about quality? doug you sit there and tell everyone that you are here to stay and that the hate isnt hurting you, but there isnt anyone hating on you, people are just telling the truth that your work sucks, your rims business sucks and you lie, its pretty bad when homeboyz calls you out and you try to play it off like you and keith are friends and sip coronas together, then he calls you out like the little bitch ass punk that you are..............
> you got owned
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Owned Bitch......


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 12 2006, 05:34 PM~4605961
> *We have them up here too,just cam across these shots and damn near puked,how can you have a shop open to the public with craftsmanship such as this.I'd fire whoever did this shit in a minute.
> http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/reinf.html
> I thought it was a joke at first,but i think it's for real.
> *


http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/images/doggin101.mov
http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/images/hub2.mov
http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/images/hab3.mov
http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/images/mex105.mov
http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/images/tahoespinning101.mov
ur right about itchiban  ... :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Jan 17 2006, 02:38 AM~4636689
> *I SEE YOU SUBURB' , CUZZO!!  :cheesy:
> 
> SLOW DOWN G, I WON'T BE ABLE TO CATCH UP, BUT I'M TRYIN DAMN HARD!!
> *


For sure this year we going to have some trips back and forth bro.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 18 2006, 11:50 AM~4649181
> *i already got a world wide reputation been juicing cars in other countires forever i still fly to japan twice a year to do cars, fly to arizona and sandiego compton and vegas to do cars also ive been worldwide for over 8 years now!!!! sooooooo no worries my customers spread the good work the layitlow haters are just jealous!!! i call it like i see it !!!!
> *


I hope this was not directed at me because i am not hating. Look at all my posts i'm not a hater at all. And as far as being jealous. The pic i see are nothing to be jealous about. I dont want to turn this into a bash season. So post up pics of all that tight shit your doing in japan and zimmbobway and china and shit. :biggrin:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 18 2006, 03:19 PM~4651911
> *I hope this was not directed at me because i am not hating. Look at all my posts i'm not a hater at all.  And as far as being jealous. The pic i see are nothing to be jealous about.  I dont want to turn this into a bash season. So post up pics of all that tight shit your doing in japan and zimmbobway and china and shit. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 18 2006, 04:19 PM~4650859
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Owned Bitch......
> *


WOW, someone had to invent a new Profile to bash someone. WOW. And North Alabama, hmmmmmm.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol i have never been owned never will this is all a big joke!!!!! i could really care less i actually get excited when i come home to talk shit because its fun for realls i could care less thats why im growong up and not going to be involed anymore!!!!! its too much fun!!!! lol ok bye bye guys

wait i cant do that then it wont be fun oh well i will just chill for a while

i have never claimed to be kieths friend it was a joke to him from me because he always sticks his nose in my post so grow up


not calling anybody specifically a hater or aimed at anyone rnl not mad at you im here to lowride thats it the money i make off selling stuff ont his site is lunnhc money compared to what i do in reality so its just amusing!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Are you going to miami? also saw a few decent pics on the other topic.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yup me and prohopper got a booth together there come on now think prohopper would get down like that for nothing!!!!! thats why i dont worry about a few 8 year old pics!!!!!

guna have a few cars there a few bitches and alot of partying going on stop on by the booth say hi i probably wont remember anything because ill be hung over sorry!!!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Doing it big for Pro Hopper. I will have three dancers there hope to see ya there.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

cant miss me six foot one inches tall 285 lbs big bald white dude oh and look for the bitches all around lol

good luck with your dancing we are taking this year off fromt he hop circuit but 2007 we will hit at least 6 shows with a prohopper sponsored car back bumper action all year babay


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Cool see ya there


----------



## NY G-LACCIN (Oct 18, 2005)

it goes to show that if you want it done right do it your self or dont even get into shit like this.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 18 2006, 05:57 PM~4652311
> *WOW, someone had to invent a new Profile to bash someone.  WOW.  And North Alabama, hmmmmmm.
> *


What about N. Alabama?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Was referring to the other poster with the 5 Post. There should be an IP browser that does not allow people to change there profile to have another Profile.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 18 2006, 11:15 PM~4654718
> *Was referring to the other poster with the 5 Post.  There should be an IP browser that does not allow people to change there profile to have another Profile.
> *


What does this have to do w/ N. ALabama?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

some hack ass shit right here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry4711108


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: Isn't the C-channel supposed to be pointing down... :twak:


----------



## oldschoolpimp (Nov 20, 2004)

LOL look at the size of the cuts made into the floorboard. I think he is working on pickup trucks too much and thinks he installn a monster notch, the right side is a foot higher then the left! 

I had to fix my boys old regal. looked similar to that!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol i know we did not do that damn thats pretty bad!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 26 2006, 05:03 PM~4711966
> *lol i know we did not do that damn thats pretty bad!!
> *


HOLY FUCK! even ichiban says its garbage! :0


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 18 2006, 08:33 PM~4653510
> *cant miss me six foot one inches tall 285 lbs big bald white dude oh and look for the bitches all around  lol
> 
> good luck with your dancing we are taking this year off fromt he hop circuit but 2007 we will hit at least 6 shows with a prohopper sponsored car back bumper action all year babay
> *


prohopper should sponser me and give me tons of free shit :scrutinize:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jan 13 2006, 05:31 AM~4609063
> *what im trying to figure out is how someone could suck so bad at welding....it isnt that hard to learn...im not talking x-rayed top notch if its not flawless it will kill someone welds
> *


homie, you haven't been in VA long enough. I know people who have welded (or have had people weld for them) welds on suspensions that look like McDonalds COFFEE STRAW welds. :0 I mean, pencil lead is thicker and they let customers (FRIENDS) cars roll out on the street like that. Needless to say they have broke many times, fortunately at slow ass speeds where it didn't hurt anything or anyone. :uh:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

never said i got free shit mannnnn!!!!! 


i earn all put in front of me baby!!!!!!


15 years in the game


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 26 2006, 04:09 PM~4711124
> *some hack ass shit right here
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry4711108
> *


Is that ICHIBAN again?I thought they picked up some mad fab skills overnight?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 19 2006, 12:40 AM~4654892
> *What does this have to do w/ N. ALabama?
> *


NEVERMIND :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

some one would have an ass kicking coming , real fast


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

no we did not do this car!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

This is your Welder on CRACK


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 27 2006, 01:16 PM~4717218
> *This is your Welder on CRACK
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Wut up dirty..i gues you were reading are shit up here in canada..


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 27 2006, 02:33 PM~4717363
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Wut up dirty..i gues you were reading are shit up here in canada..
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its not all that bad up here :cheesy:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 27 2006, 01:45 PM~4717445
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its not all that bad up here  :cheesy:
> *


o shit...i didn't mean all of canada... JUST Switches&Thangs Shop.. ...JEFF!!!!!


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 27 2006, 02:46 PM~4717447
> *o shit...i didn't mean all of canada... JUST Switches&Thangs Shop.. ...JEFF!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: i know brotha ...its a damn shame


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 27 2006, 01:52 PM~4717481
> *:roflmao: i know brotha ...its a damn shame
> *


 :uh: ya it is..


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

THE PERSON WHO DID THIS, IS A COMPLETE MORON.........WITH A LACK OF RESPECT FOR QUALITY. 

CASE CLOSED. IF I LEFT A CAR AT A SHOP, AND CAME BACK TO FIND THAT KIND OF WORK DONE TO IT, I WOULD SIMPLY LEAVE AND CALL A LAWYER, AND THE SHOP WOULD BE THE NEW OWNER OF THE CAR.


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 27 2006, 01:58 PM~4717503
> *THE PERSON WHO DID THIS, IS A COMPLETE MORON.........WITH A LACK OF RESPECT FOR QUALITY.
> 
> CASE CLOSED. IF I LEFT A CAR AT A SHOP, AND CAME BACK TO FIND THAT KIND OF WORK DONE TO IT, I WOULD SIMPLY LEAVE AND CALL A LAWYER, AND THE SHOP WOULD BE THE NEW OWNER OF THE CAR.
> ...


i don't know what to tell ya homie..the guys name is jeff..and believe it or not ppl are defending that shit..They keep sayin it was saposed to be a "hopper".. :dunno: ...Trust me homie most of canada does really great work..jus not that guy


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Come on know, this is what you call a SKI equipment opening. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 27 2006, 02:03 PM~4717531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 27 2006, 03:00 PM~4717511
> *
> i don't know what to tell ya homie..the guys name is jeff..and believe it or not ppl are defending that shit..They keep sayin it was saposed to be a "hopper".. :dunno: ...Trust me homie most of canada does really great work..jus not that guy
> *


What is it supposed to be hopping. :uh: :uh:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 26 2006, 05:09 PM~4711124
> *some hack ass shit right here
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry4711108
> *


That's that nasty shit I hate big ass holes in trunks that shit is really nasty.
people don't realize that when you cutt those holes when they drive all that heat from the mufflers end up blowing into the car. lol hahhahahahahaha


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 27 2006, 02:05 PM~4717544
> *What is it supposed to be hopping.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Thats there defence :dunno: ....you ask him..Switches&Thangs is his name on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yeah for sure. I had to shop my pipes to get my Chain bridge in, and I spent about a week trying to find a shop to re-do my Mufflers. Much props to Doug at Ichiban for the hook up with Mufflers. Saved like $200.00. But yeah the exhaust was in the car and my shit is not cutt up like that. So I let my wife drive the Buick. Hahahahaa


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 27 2006, 03:07 PM~4717561
> *Thats there defence  :dunno: ....you ask him..Switches&Thangs is his name on here. :thumbsup:
> *


Should be called Pileofshit&things


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 27 2006, 02:10 PM~4717580
> *Should be called Pileofshit&things
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 27 2006, 03:00 PM~4717511
> *
> i don't know what to tell ya homie..the guys name is jeff..and believe it or not ppl are defending that shit..They keep sayin it was saposed to be a "hopper".. :dunno: ...Trust me homie most of canada does really great work..jus not that guy
> *



I got ALOT of Canadian customers, trust me, I know there is alot of quality work there.  


I just sold one of my rotissories to one of my canadian homies (Graham) and he has A FEW nice cars.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 27 2006, 03:05 PM~4717544
> *What is it supposed to be hopping.  :uh:  :uh:
> *



looks like it might hop right into a car crusher.


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 27 2006, 02:25 PM~4717658
> *I got ALOT of Canadian customers, trust me, I know there is alot of quality work there.
> I just sold one of my rotissories to one of my canadian homies (Graham) and he has A FEW nice cars.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: appreciate the luv homie..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 27 2006, 01:10 PM~4717580
> *Should be called Pileofshit&things
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 27 2006, 03:58 PM~4717503
> *THE PERSON WHO DID THIS, IS A COMPLETE MORON.........WITH A LACK OF RESPECT FOR QUALITY.
> 
> CASE CLOSED. IF I LEFT A CAR AT A SHOP, AND CAME BACK TO FIND THAT KIND OF WORK DONE TO IT, I WOULD SIMPLY LEAVE AND CALL A LAWYER, AND THE SHOP WOULD BE THE NEW OWNER OF THE CAR.
> ...


whats up all... i am the new owner of this car.... when i bought it everything was covered up with the trunk carpet and i started to redo the whole set up.. to a 3 pump 8 battery set up... and this is what i found when i removed the old rack... i am a shop owner my self ( EGGZ CUSTOM FAB ) and i am completely redoin the car... i knew when i got the car it was beat on but when i got into it i found out it was REALLY beat on...LOL... but o well.. when this thing comes out next year it will totally diffrent... this is a good way to show case what i can do my takin a fuckin hacked hooptie and turnin it in to a bad ass ride....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 27 2006, 10:27 PM~4720786
> *whats up all... i am the new owner of this car.... when i bought it everything was covered up with the trunk carpet and i started to redo the whole set up.. to a 3 pump 8 battery set up... and this is what i found when i removed the old rack... i am a shop owner my self ( EGGZ CUSTOM FAB ) and i am completely redoin the car... i knew when i got the car it was beat on but when i got into it i found out it was REALLY beat on...LOL... but o well.. when this thing comes out next year it will totally diffrent... this is a good way to show case what i can do my takin a fuckin hacked hooptie and turnin it in to a bad ass ride....
> *


Right on man...Can't wait to see the finished product...
:thumbsup:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 12:34 AM~4720824
> *Right on man...Can't wait to see the finished product...
> :thumbsup:
> *


there is alot of ppl who want to see this fuckin thing done and i will finish it even if i go broke doin it...LOL...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 27 2006, 10:39 PM~4720846
> *there is alot of ppl who want to see this fuckin thing done and i will finish it even if i go broke doin it...LOL...
> *


Cool man...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 27 2006, 09:27 PM~4720786
> *whats up all... i am the new owner of this car.... when i bought it everything was covered up with the trunk carpet and i started to redo the whole set up.. to a 3 pump 8 battery set up... and this is what i found when i removed the old rack... i am a shop owner my self ( EGGZ CUSTOM FAB ) and i am completely redoin the car... i knew when i got the car it was beat on but when i got into it i found out it was REALLY beat on...LOL... but o well.. when this thing comes out next year it will totally diffrent... this is a good way to show case what i can do my takin a fuckin hacked hooptie and turnin it in to a bad ass ride....
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 27 2006, 11:27 PM~4720786
> *whats up all... i am the new owner of this car.... when i bought it everything was covered up with the trunk carpet and i started to redo the whole set up.. to a 3 pump 8 battery set up... and this is what i found when i removed the old rack... i am a shop owner my self ( EGGZ CUSTOM FAB ) and i am completely redoin the car... i knew when i got the car it was beat on but when i got into it i found out it was REALLY beat on...LOL... but o well.. when this thing comes out next year it will totally diffrent... this is a good way to show case what i can do my takin a fuckin hacked hooptie and turnin it in to a bad ass ride....
> *


So ummmm you just bought this from the guy, and he is posting in another topic, hmmmmmmm WTF is going on in Canada


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 28 2006, 01:51 AM~4721201
> *So ummmm you just bought this from the guy, and he is posting in another topic, hmmmmmmm WTF is going on in Canada
> *


no i posted the pics because guys in the Ontario Canada thread kept askin how the build was goin and i stated in my post there that i have hit a few hurdles with the car being the hacked trunk pan , the fucked up lookin bridge and the big gappin hole in the floor for the bridge and that lil piece of checker plate just chillin with only one weld on it... Jeff from switchs&thangs did this car a few years ago i guess and it came up for sale for a price no one could refuse even with this hacked up trunk... so since i am always lookin for hacked up hoopties i thought sure this thing has potental to be a bad ass ride... and im the guy to spend the $$$ and man hours to get thing back up to par...and in my post in the Ontario Thread i was just simply askin "whats up with the checker plate just chillin there with only one weld on it, did you drop it and instead of pickin it up , did you just throw some weld on it so it didnt hit the floor".... and i was askin Jeff and not makin any comments about how bad the shop was... until Jeff called my shop and he brought up some shit that he knows nothing about and with the words that came out of his mouth he took this shit to the next level... and im goin to be doin a shop call real soon on this fool and it aint for a hop off ill tell you that... or i may just wait until the next car show in our area and run up on him there... all in all this car will be done and done right this time... i take great pride in my work along with my lil bro lowlife59 from Low Life Customs here in town and with my skills and his skills this will be a head turner for sure this year...


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 28 2006, 10:35 AM~4722668
> *no i posted the pics because guys in the Ontario Canada thread kept askin how the build was goin and i stated in my post there that i have hit a few hurdles with the car being the  hacked trunk pan , the fucked up lookin bridge and the big gappin hole in the floor for the bridge and that lil piece of checker plate just chillin with only one weld on it... Jeff from switchs&thangs did this car a few years ago i guess and it came up for sale for a price no one could refuse even with this hacked up trunk... so since i am always lookin for hacked up hoopties i thought sure this thing has potental to be a bad ass ride... and im the guy to spend the $$$ and man hours to get thing back up to par...and in my post in the Ontario Thread i was just simply askin "whats up with the checker plate just chillin there with only one weld on it, did you drop it and instead of pickin it up , did you just throw some weld on it so it didnt hit the floor".... and i was askin Jeff and not makin any comments about how bad the shop was... until Jeff called my shop and he brought up some shit that he knows nothing about and with the words that came out of his mouth he took this shit to the next level... and im goin to be doin a shop call real soon on this fool and it aint for a hop off ill tell you that... or i may just wait until the next car show in our area and run up on him there... all in all this car will be done and done right this time... i take great pride in my work along with my lil bro lowlife59 from Low Life Customs here in town and with my skills and his skills this will be a head turner for sure this year...
> *


LowLife Customs All the Way 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Jeremys a great guy to deal with aslwell...jeremy(Lowlife59) is doin all my work on my ride...and i'll be seein you soon Straped :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 27 2006, 12:06 PM~4716104
> *no we did not do this car!!
> *


so what shop did this car?
(i not being a smart ass...i just really am unclear on the shop's name that did this install)


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 28 2006, 11:35 AM~4722668
> *"whats up with the checker plate just chillin there with only one weld on it, did you drop it and instead of pickin it up , did you just throw some weld on it so it didnt hit the floor".... *


wtf is the deal with that anyways...at first glance i thought it was some kind of half assed shim job because he put flat tubing over the seam...but then i noticed he was next to the seam....so i was looking at it more and the only explanation i could think up would maybe to be level the mount....

you wouldnt believe how hard it is to figure out why someone would do something so stupid...that dude should be jacked up for doing that to that car...fucking hondas dont even deserve that kind of abuse


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

and another thing.....wtf is going on with the back of the passenger side front seat...did he cut up the pocket as well?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 27 2006, 11:39 PM~4720846
> *there is alot of ppl who want to see this fuckin thing done and i will finish it even if i go broke doin it...LOL...
> *


if you got skills like your bro it should come out pretty nice


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 29 2006, 03:25 AM~4726876
> *if you got skills like your bro it should come out pretty nice
> *


dude Jer and i both have skills.... there is no question there... and topless65 Jeff from Switches & Thangs did in T.O. he is a True Playaz Rider...he did it b4 they opened up S&W....


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 29 2006, 05:38 AM~4727265
> *dude Jer and i both have skills.... there is no question there... and topless65 Jeff from Switches & Thangs did in T.O. he is a True Playaz Rider...he did it b4 they opened up S&W....
> *


Well i sure hope hes learned alot from then till now.Cause if hes doing installs like that in customers cars it wont belong before people kill him for killing thier rides.But from some of the pics i've seen of there waork letely, looks alot better.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 29 2006, 01:14 PM~4728035
> *Well i sure hope hes learned alot from then till now.Cause if hes doing installs like that in customers cars it wont belong before people kill him for killing thier rides.But from some of the pics i've seen of there waork letely, looks alot better.
> *


i will agree with you on that man... ive seen some bad stuff and some stuff that makes me say WTF?? but ive seen some good shit too... my Beef aint wit the shop its wit one of the owners who made comments that he shouldnt have....


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 28 2006, 07:48 PM~4724976
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 30 2006, 02:22 AM~4729775
> *i will agree with you on that man... ive seen some bad stuff and some stuff that makes me say WTF?? but ive seen some good shit too... my Beef aint wit the shop its wit one of the owners who made comments that he shouldnt have....
> *



NOW THAT CLEARS THINGS UP!

Finally. 

And we can continue with tomorrow's episode of..............'as the wire wheel turns'....on global....


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 30 2006, 01:42 PM~4734042
> *NOW THAT CLEARS THINGS UP!
> 
> Finally.
> ...


you mean "AS THE RUSTY DAYTON SPINS"....LOL


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

How could anyone want to even claim some shit welding like that? That MF should get run out of town on a rail or tared and feathered or some shit like that. A person should be imbarassed to say they did anything like that, and in business doing shit like that??????WTF, I'm trippin' lookin' at those pics. Good thing I don't smoke weed anymore, I'd be laughing myself into a heart attack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the guy a crack head or something????????????????????WTF..................................WOW Those pics look like the ones from those"Joke sites", like the most [email protected]%ked up in that field. Really, that shit should be against the law. Shit like that is what ruins trades, in this case "welding and LowRider fabrications." The car clubs in that area should ban together to get him out of business. Guys like them disgrace the real tradesmen.


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Jim_@Feb 1 2006, 09:52 AM~4749969
> *How could anyone want to even claim some shit welding like that?  That MF should get run out of town on a rail or tared and feathered or some shit like that.  A person should be imbarassed to say they did anything like that, and in business doing shit like that??????WTF, I'm trippin' lookin' at those pics.  Good thing I don't smoke weed anymore, I'd be laughing myself into a heart attack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  the guy a crack head or something????????????????????WTF..................................WOW  Those pics look like the ones from those"Joke sites", like the most [email protected]%ked up in that field.  Really, that shit should be against the law.  Shit like that is what ruins trades, in this case "welding and LowRider fabrications."  The car clubs in that area should ban together to get him out of business.  Guys like them disgrace the real tradesmen.
> *


Holy shit..
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Jim_@Feb 1 2006, 11:52 AM~4749969
> *How could anyone want to even claim some shit welding like that?  That MF should get run out of town on a rail or tared and feathered or some shit like that.  A person should be imbarassed to say they did anything like that, and in business doing shit like that??????WTF, I'm trippin' lookin' at those pics.  Good thing I don't smoke weed anymore, I'd be laughing myself into a heart attack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  the guy a crack head or something????????????????????WTF..................................WOW  Those pics look like the ones from those"Joke sites", like the most [email protected]%ked up in that field.  Really, that shit should be against the law.  Shit like that is what ruins trades, in this case "welding and LowRider fabrications."  The car clubs in that area should ban together to get him out of business.  Guys like them disgrace the real tradesmen.
> *


you got that rite man... it makes the good shops look bad aswel...but i do know that some stuff that has rolled outa that shop is good .. and like i said b4 my beef is with the guy who welded that car( he made some comments that he shouldnt have) not the shop...


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Feb 1 2006, 06:32 PM~4750191
> *you got that rite man... it makes the good shops look bad aswel...but i do know that some stuff that has rolled outa that shop is good .. and like i said b4 my beef is with the guy who welded that car( he made some comments that he shouldnt have) not the shop...
> *


Damn, and I was hoping that on THIS episode of 'As the rusty china-made wheel spins' (cuz y'all know none of the Dayton rollers 'round here have RUST) we'd find out WHAT he said 


awwww strapedwood...did diss the switch extension?! did he *gasp* call it a two-bit HARD LINE?! :uh: :uh: kids these days. No respect. Can't tell the difference 'tween a hardline and a switch extension.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 1 2006, 12:44 PM~4750275
> *Damn, and I was hoping that on THIS episode of 'As the rusty china-made wheel spins' (cuz y'all know none of the Dayton rollers 'round here have RUST) we'd find out WHAT he said
> awwww strapedwood...did diss the switch extension?!  did he *gasp* call it a two-bit HARD LINE?!  :uh:  :uh:  kids these days.  No respect.  Can't tell the difference 'tween a hardline and a switch extension.
> *


LOL


----------

